# Mississippi mudders.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey who all goes ridin at ccc and rocks bottom? How good r the parks? Thinkin about bringing my bro to both of these places. I just want to know what holes I need to warn my bro about.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Both are good parks, both have some DEEP holes... just watch where you go. Especially in the creek (CCC) right there by the piles of dirt, DONT go in those holes.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I ride CCC some. It's a pretty good park. Plenty of mud riding, and a nice creek to cool off/wash off in. You can find a few holes that will make your bike float around a bit. There always the infamous 27 hole. It's next to the hwy27 and when it's full of water, it's probably 6 or 7' deep. I saw a honda float down in reverse at the meet & greet on Labor day weekend. the park is closed for the winter right now though.
I've never rode at Rocks Bottom, i sure want to. I think they are still open


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

They still r but I had to send my bike back. But I want to go riding one more time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah they opened back up. New management  Much better.

Timberlane is still a pretty decent place to ride, and it's not far from you at all in Utica, I mean, like 30-45 min tops. If that. Just a little farther than CCC.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Really? Hey hit me up if u go riding around here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I use to live in Vicksburg... I've moved back to alabama though... I've been riding TLane since 2000.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well crap. Any good places in Alabama to ride?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not really. thats why i sold out. There are some good parks, really good, but they are 2.5+ hours away.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

2010 brute rider where you located at in ms


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

he's from around central ms, jackson area.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

man we need to have a ride in may. thats when i turn 18 and get some grad money. ganna have a good bike.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Poporunner, I live in crystal springs. You just up the road from me. We could always meet at CCC for some Mud & Suds. I'm always looking to meet new people/riding buddys


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in on the meeting up cause everone I used to ride with don't have bikes any more


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

alrighty then first weekend ccc opens back up if it aint freazing me and bruterider27 will be there cant wait to meet some more riding friends. oh u goin to mudnats this year?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am Haha


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

no crap. haha well dude 2 more fridays then rocksbottom. hey 2010bruterider u goin to rocks on the 13??


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I didn't know about it. But I'll mark my calender. Sounds good to me. All my riding buddies like to ride the creeks, and they don't want to ride anymore until after deer season. They all ride Hondas so they don't know what it is to have a real ATV


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well i have a polaris but i like hondas for work wish i had a brute. but i dont still ganna race the popo. look up mudda cross at rocks bottom. well heres the link http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8945


----------

